# How often do you drive?



## AllRise70 (Jan 17, 2011)

So the weather got nice and I "scracted the itch" by taking my Judge out for the first time this year. As my fiance and I were driving, we stopped at a local drive in resraunt and picked up a burger and soda. Everytime my ego was stroked, they always concluded the converstaion with "I cant believe you are even driving it!". I kindly replied "Cars are meant to be driven, and this one is fun to drive". Now Im not saying this is my daily driver, but I enjoy taking it out on occasional weekends. So I guess I am looking for some feedback on how much someone else with a beautiful car drives it. Also, what are your one liners when responding to these comments? Thanks, Derek


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

some answers to that question
Whats the point of having it if you aren't gonna drive it??
Would have takin me a lot longer to walk here.
Look at their car and say " I cant believe you drive THAT"
I bought art to look at.
I didn't spend 5 (or how ever many) years building this to NOT enjoy it.
I'm just doing my part to beautify the landscape.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

"if they were meant to be kept under glass they would be 1/18 scale"
"with what it cost me to restore it i not only drive it but i live in it"
"someone has to help the police calibrate their radars"
"I buy car calenders to keep in the garage and look at every month"
"Need to drive it before our government makes it a felony"

:rofl:.....or if all else fails "don't you wish you could!"....and leave a fifty foot set of black Ralroad tracks behind you as you leave


----------



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

*Love to drive it.*

I was suprised to see how many classic car owners will not drive thier cars and other one that will not drive them more then 10 miles to a place.
Found this out when going to a fair that had a car show( the parking is great) and thought it would be a lot of classices driving there, well it was a convoy of trucks with trailers.
Every one in the family loves to take the thing out, even my 16 year old, She love the thing so the car is driven a few days a week.
You sounds like you have a great car to drive as much as possible.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I would not enjoy a garage queen nearly as much as I do my "driver". Acknowledging that this car is very original but far from perfect, makes it easier to enjoy in many ways. I drive it as much as possible, even in the rain from time to time. It has wipers and washers and they work very well for a '67. 

We were out in it the other day and my wife commented that the heater worked better than the one in her 2000 Benz.

Why own it if I can't drive it?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I've put 146.00 in gas in mine in one week. OH I drive it.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

I've got over 300,000 fun miles on my goat. Yeah I drive it!!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

SWEET new signature pic GTOJudge, that judge is looking crispy freshwith your winter work....:cheers


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm DDing my LeMans at the moment. It's far from perfect so I enjoy it as much as possible. The attention is great.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Instg8ter said:


> SWEET new signature pic GTOJudge, that judge is looking crispy freshwith your winter work....:cheers


Thanks, I didn't think I was ever gonna get finished. With more gas I am now at 155.00 in 8 days. Reality is setting in 

Next off season: Endura front gets restored along with the steering wheel, and maybe the wheels then its done.... maybe.:willy:


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

This will be my first summer with the goat and I do plan to have it out quite often. I originally planned on buying a driver quality car (much like my Monte Carlo) as I knew I'd drive it a fair amount regardless - I ended up with something MUCH nicer than I ever expected, but I will still have it out nearly every sunny day on weekends and the odd drive to work here and there. It already hit rain a few times driving it home from Indiana, and while I hate having to clean every nook and cranny as much as the next guy, it won't stop me from taking a chance on rain here and there. This past weekend was beautiful - I was tempted to take it out but the roads are still filthy with sand/salt. A couple good rains and passes with the street sweepers and I'll have it out!

I realize/understand some people just like having a full scale model, cars they rotate as an investments or simply find it hard to put any miles on a restored or original car, but I bought my cars for me and to use/enjoy - I'm not saving them for the next guy and truely believe in the "they were meant to be driven" philosophy. It's not for everyone, but the way I look at it is if you can't enjoy it, why have it? Low mile original cars are great, but every time I see "5K original miles", all I can think of "that's great for the next guy who buys it"


----------



## AllRise70 (Jan 17, 2011)

That is a beautiful Judge you have there. Thanks for the insight gents, much appreciated.


----------

